# Lcd/keypad



## lblazer05 (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola a todos. Estoy trabajando en un proyecto...es como un sistema de seguridad. Ahorita lo que estoy haciendo es el menu con el lcd y el keypad. Estoy utilizando el PIC18F4220 y estoy programando en mikroC PRO. Lo que se va a poder a hacer con el sistema es 1. activar y desactivar el sistema, 2. poner y cambiar el password de el sistema y 3. escojer una frequencia. Esto es lo que llevo hasta ahorita....


```
//Start of program
#pragma config MCLRE = ON              //Enable master clear input

unsigned short kp;     //Defining variables kp and i and array oldstate
char txt[6];                           //Defining array "txt"of type character
char keypadPort at PORTD;              //Setting up Keypad at Port D

// LCD module connections
sbit LCD_RS at RB4_bit;
sbit LCD_EN at RB5_bit;
sbit LCD_D4 at RB0_bit;
sbit LCD_D5 at RB1_bit;
sbit LCD_D6 at RB2_bit;
sbit LCD_D7 at RB3_bit;

sbit LCD_RS_Direction at TRISB4_bit;
sbit LCD_EN_Direction at TRISB5_bit;
sbit LCD_D4_Direction at TRISB0_bit;
sbit LCD_D5_Direction at TRISB1_bit;
sbit LCD_D6_Direction at TRISB2_bit;
sbit LCD_D7_Direction at TRISB3_bit;
// End LCD module connections

void initMain(){  //Main initialization of SFR registers
  INTCON = 0x00;
  ADRESH = 0x00;
  ADRESL = 0x00;
  ADCON1 = 0x0F; //Set all pins to digital I/O
  ADCON0 = 0x00;
  TRISD = 0xFF;
  TRISB = 0x00;
  PORTB = 0x00;
  PORTD = 0x00;
}

void main_menu(void);   //Defining main_menu function
void read_keypad(void); //Defining read_keypad function
char menus(char x);     //Defining menus function
             void sys_act(void);
             void password(void);

void main() {        //Main method
  initMain();                           //Main initialization
  Keypad_Init();                        //Initialize Keypad
  Lcd_Init();                           //Initialize LCD
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);                  // Clear display
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CURSOR_OFF);             // Cursor off

  Lcd_Out(1, 4, "SECDET SECURITY");     //Printing out "SECDET SECURITY" on LCD's 1st Row
  Delay_ms(1500);         //1500 ms Delay before clearing LCD display
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);   //Clear LCD Display
  main_menu();   //Calling on main_menu function

} //End of Main()


  void main_menu(void){  //main_menu function
     //Printing out the system's main menu on the LCD screen
     Lcd_Out(1, 7, "Main Menu");
     Lcd_Out(2, 1, "1 Act./Deact.");
     Lcd_Out(3, 1, "2 Password");
     Lcd_Out(4, 1, "3 Frequency");
     read_keypad();  //Calling on the read_keypad function
  }  //End of main_menu function


  void read_keypad(void){  //read_keypad function

   do {   //Infinite loop
    kp = 0;                            //Initializing variable "kp" to zero
       while (!kp){                       //Wait for key to be pressed and released
            kp = Keypad_Key_Click();         //If no key is clicked, returns 0.
            Delay_ms(10);                    //10 ms delay
         } //End of while

    switch (kp) {  // Prepare value for output. Check which key was pressed.
      case  1: kp = '1'; break;
      case  2: kp = '2'; break;
      case  3: kp = '3'; break;
      case  5: kp = '4'; break;
      case  6: kp = '5'; break;
      case  7: kp = '6'; break;
      case  9: kp = '7'; break;
      case 10: kp = '8'; break;
      case 11: kp = '9'; break;
      case 13: kp = '*'; break;
      case 14: kp = '0'; break;
      case 15: kp = '#'; break;
      default: kp = 0;
      }  //End of switch case for keypad


    menus(kp);  //Calling on the menus function and passing the value of the key pressed on keypad    sys_act(kp);

  } while (1);  //End of the infinite loop
}  //End of read_keypad function


char menus(char x){  //menus function

     switch(kp){
     case '1':  Delay_ms(100);
                Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);   //Clear LCD Display
                Lcd_out(1, 1, "1 Activate System");
                Lcd_out(2, 1, "2 Deactivate System");
                Lcd_out(3, 1, "* Back");
                sys_act();
                break;
     case '2':  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);   //Clear LCD Display
                Lcd_out(1, 1, "1 Change Password");
                Lcd_out(2, 1, "* Back");
                break;
               }



}  //End of menus function

void sys_act(void){
            if(kp=='1'){
                   Delay_ms(1000);
                   Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);   //Clear LCD Display
                   Lcd_out(1, 1, "hello");
            }
            if(kp=='3'){
               main_menu();

            }
}
```



Mi problema es que me me da un error de "recurrsion or cross-calling".  No estoy segura si voy en buenos pasos. Me pregunto si alguien por aqui a trabajado en algo similar que me pudiera ayudar. Mi disenio lo estoy probando en Proteus...ahi ya tengo las conexiones necesarias. Muchas gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

No tienes otra plataforma de programacion de PICs para que pruebes ?. Salu2.


----------

